# Framing shots



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Take a look at these. You can tell what I was trying to achieve with the contrast between the red boat, the grass, and the water, but I don't really think that any of them are "right", i.e. the framing isn't exactly right. The last two are closest to being "right".









































































Of course they could be improved by cropping, but that would limit the maximum size of any prints. Would anyone like to have a go at cropping any to improve them? Links to the 1600x1200 originals:

http://www.magichamster.com/sweden07/boat/IMG_4612.JPG
http://www.magichamster.com/sweden07/boat/IMG_4613.JPG
http://www.magichamster.com/sweden07/boat/IMG_4614.JPG
http://www.magichamster.com/sweden07/boat/IMG_4616.JPG
http://www.magichamster.com/sweden07/boat/IMG_4617.JPG
http://www.magichamster.com/sweden07/boat/IMG_4620.JPG
http://www.magichamster.com/sweden07/boat/IMG_4621.JPG
http://www.magichamster.com/sweden07/boat/IMG_4622.JPG


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

I think 4th from bottom is one of the best, you seem to have the rule of 3rd's and it has great coulour and has no annoying objects in the shot.

Also number 2 is also good and could be so much better being cropped, just so you get rid of the rock at the bottom.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, I couldnt open the links so had a quick go with the following, sure I over sharpened a little on such a small image & perhaps made the colours pop a lil too much in curves...& burnt out a few of the highlights...lol (you really shouldnt rush these things...)










But it was my fave image....

If you have photoshop use it, it's a gr8 tool!

Sticking to the rule of thirds will make an image look far more natural where possible, I know rules are made to be broken etc, but this one does work.

Foreground interest can be a little distracting in my view & whereever possible I tend to use a wide aperture in my own photography, thus throwing a lot of the fore & background out of focus, but portraits are more my thing 

Keep it up, photography's a hobby for life!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

nortonski said:


> Well, I couldnt open the links


Oops. I should have tested them    I've fixed them now :thumb:

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Don-R (Aug 10, 2007)

The rule of thirds is always worth thinking about when setting up your shots.

Thats the difference between a snap shot and the picture really jumping out at you too.
Still trying to learn all this stuff myself.


----------



## Eko (Jul 29, 2007)

When I was studying for my degree in general design illustration and fine art we learnt about a process called Golden section (or devine proportion) These rules help you to achieve a ballanced composition. The rule of thirds is a simple breakdown also known as the golden rectangle. Basicly there is a mathmatical formula for the perfect composition, many of the great renaissance artists employed these methods.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio


----------



## Eko (Jul 29, 2007)

Also the red boat and green grass are oposites on the colour wheel which creates a natural sharpness to the colour's as they both serve to boost each others intensity. Thats why some butchers use a green garnish next to a display of red meat, it makes the meat look even fresher.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_wheel


----------

